# So Excited



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

and they just can't hide it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Looking good though i'm against those kind of "cohabs"...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

this is the ternetzi and mac shoal that was posted a long time ago!...they seem to be getting along fine!...It's a wonder the Terns haven't "noticed" the Mac and/or killed him yet!...Thanks for sharing!...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice looking tank... also i am against this kind of pairing but the fish all look healthy


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How long have these been together?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh man you can't post this here. This is telling noobs its ok to co-hab pygos & golds we can't have that. JK OP fish looking awesome!! Fine example this can be done. BRAVO!! Don't listen to the haters!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i doubt that have been together very long, considering they don't look very large.

I have/had geryi together and macs, and even i wouldn't try this, mixing serras with pygos...heck it may last quite a while, but eventually...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Man I love Tern's so much. I hate to see this :;( I hope for the Terns sake they are the regulators and not the mac. I want just two fo these and this guy has a ton.. Look so freakin awesome! man I'm jealous of the fish. Wish you would sale the mac before any damage is done though


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

regardless of weather this cohab will last or not that tank looks very nice. btw how do you get that dusky orange tinge to the water?

seen it done before just cant remember how you do it


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, awesome fish, awsome tank.. I hope it works out for ya


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

moved/gave away the mac. it took over the tank..


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> moved/gave away the mac. it took over the tank..


LOL!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What damage did he cause and how long did the set up last?? I'm curious on how your experiment went.


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

MFNRyan said:


> What damage did he cause and how long did the set up last?? I'm curious on how your experiment went.


No damage done. It went on for about 1.5 yrs. I didn't like the 1 mac on one side and the 2 terns/5 reds on the other (375 gallons).


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

It was an impressive setup for sure



CyberGenetics said:


> moved/gave away the mac. it took over the tank..


LOL!!
[/quote]
Whats soo funny?


----------



## thi5guy (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks good


----------

